# Princess Mia gives triplets!



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Had to go in after an hour of pushing and found kid sideways blocking everyone's path! Had to pull out by back feet bc couldn't even find front feet! After that I got the other two lined up and got them out everyone's nursing just fine!! Got myself two does and a buckling! Go figure buck was blocking path and the little black one is a girl not the buck!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Aw how wonderful!! So happy for you!  Love your goats name too lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Wow! Congrats on the babies!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

congratulations!! I have a doe named Mia and we call her princess Mia too. Good work!


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

All my girls are m names and I actually purchased her before I knew her name was Mia so she was perfect for our herd! Now to think of two more m names for the little girls!














Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

my goodness they're SOOOO cute!!!!! 

M names - http://www.babynamewizard.com/baby-name/girl/m


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

Marina and Mouse


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

Molly and Maple


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Cute babies! Congrats!....especially on the black girl!


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

How beautiful!!! So happy for you!


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

My boys are already trying to steal away my new kids!! They each "adopted" one and left me with the loud runt!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Awww how cute lol! Maggie and Mikayla  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

Awe those pictures are precious!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute pics!


----------

